# New member new stick maker



## Jesse James (Aug 29, 2016)

Hello I thought I would share my 2nd and 3rd sticks i have made trying to up my skills woodworking.

The first 4 pictures are my 2nd stick a snake and an apple which I think is more eye pleasing of the two

( to much sanding on this one which you can see in the pictures.)

the next five pics are my 3rd stick a vine with a caterpillar, small tree frog, then topped of with 5 leaves.

This stick is not finished it needs sanded in one spot to remove some paint ( w shaped white mark) and then the finishing coats applied still.

(I need to work on my staining /painting still. )

I know I have a long way to go before I might be able to make a buck or two from doing this but I thought I would put these on here and see what you guys think.

I think my goal Is to be creative trying things out of the box.

Thanks for any comments ahead of time....


----------



## mehig (May 1, 2016)

Very nice, apparently you have some carving experience. Great pictures.


----------



## Jesse James (Aug 29, 2016)

Not really more like monkey see monkey do . . . . .  and thanks


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Most of what I do I learned through trial and error. Then later I realized that there are book and video's on the subject! I will say though for someone just starting out you're way ahead of any carving I've ever done! Nice work!


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Great looking sticks, like the negative snake, most are carved sat on rather than sunk in, keep posting.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well done. Thanks for sharing. Making sticks is like eating chips. Once you start its hard to stop.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Great looking sticks!

Rodney


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Very original!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nice one welcome to the site


----------



## Bill Ali (Sep 4, 2016)

My hand carved basswood dragon


----------



## BigDaddy (Aug 21, 2016)

I like the use of the negative impression snake... way to think "out of the box!"


----------

